# Email Clarification



## GermanWolf (26 Nov 2018)

Good Afternoon,

myself and some recently acquired friends have recently completed MPAC at Borden on October 27th. A few days ago I got this email:

"Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces and for taking the time to participate in the Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC) / Military Police Officer Assessment Centre (MPOAC).
We are pleased to inform you that you have successfully completed the MPAC / MPOAC. Selection for Military Police (MP)/Military Police Officer (MPO) is a competitive process; therefore successful completion of the MPAC/MPOAC does not guarantee selection for enrolment into the MP/MPO occupation. Your results have been forwarded to a selection board for competition against other candidates applying for the same entry/commissioning program. Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre or Personnel Selection Office staff shall notify you of your selection status. Thank you for your continued interest in serving with the Canadian Forces Provost Marshal and we wish you great success in the future."

Am I correct in assuming that this means I am now on the competition list (seeing how they used the word "competition in their email)? Or are files being compared and weeded out before being placed on the competition list?

If anyone can shed some light on this it would be great and would clear up some confusion.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Nov 2018)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon,
> 
> myself and some recently acquired friends have recently completed MPAC at Borden on October 27th. A few days ago I got this email:
> 
> ...



Yes, you've been added to the competition list. It's stating that just because you successfully completed your MPAC/MPOAC doesn't mean you're guaranteed a position, only that you're now up for official selection against all other candidates who successfully passed also. You're now waiting for a job offer, which may come or may not depending on where you are on the list.


----------



## GermanWolf (27 Nov 2018)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Yes, you've been added to the competition list. It's stating that just because you successfully completed your MPAC/MPOAC doesn't mean you're guaranteed a position, only that you're now up for official selection against all other candidates who successfully passed also. You're now waiting for a job offer, which may come or may not depending on where you are on the list.



Thank you!!! Even though I know this is not a guarantee, it still feels good to be on the list. I absolutely cannot wait to serve in the Canadian Armed Forces.  8)


----------

